# Female GBR being aggressive to male?



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Lately i found my female GBR being aggressive to her male pair.. Now the male is hiding always


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

female is getting more aggressive to male.. should i put the male into another tank?


----------

